# DRAMA...pretty long please bare with me



## barbi53657 (Nov 27, 2006)

I went to a meeting in ny thing first it was a dinner at this Italian resturant then a lounge....

Well there was some mild drama..... There was a guy there that I like and I initally thought he was interested in me..... but then I found out like three weeks ago from a girl in the group that he had gone out with her......So I was like ok well maybe he wasnt interested in me and moved on (THANK GOD I AM GETTING THE RULES) Well I hadnt seen him in like a month.. but I saw this girl like 3 weeks ago when she told me this.... So I saw in the RSVP that they would both be at the dinner..... She came first... then I overheard telling another person in the group that I am the other woman.... WHAT!!! I had even talk to the guy in a month .... we dont even have each others number.... There is NOThing going on.

So when he came I just ignored him because I joined this group to make friends not necessarily a boyfriend

Then at the bar he came up to me and said hi to me but I still felt awkard so I said a brief hi back and left him alone... Then later he came back to talk to me which we did for awhile...... then I was like "I cant talk to anymore I dont want to get in trouble" He was like what...oh I guess I know with who....then moment later she up behind and practically threw him down by pulling the chair out that he was leaning on...so I left them I didnt want drama so I moved ..then after they finished their chat/argument then he came back to talk to me I was like I dont want any drama you need go back ther ( to her) he was like no..then he continue to chat with.me......

Then I finally convince to him to move away from me he did and she came to chat with him............

Later I saw him with his jacket on and asked him if he was leaving he said yes then asked if I was leaving also if I wanted to walk to the train station....... SO I was like ok Then we chatted and he told me that they arent dating and they NEVER went on a date...that they went to play pool together and he told her that he didnt want a girlfriend now he was just looking to make new friends...but she read into it more (THANK GOD FOR THE RULES) He was like he met me first so if there was anyone he should stop talking to it was her............ I dont know what to make of it .....I still think that he was interested me but this new insight about him...makes me wonder if he is really a player.....He even told me that he hadnt spoken to her for like two because he was dealing with family issue and they really never dated.

Now do I cut ties with both of them or cut ties with the group all together


----------



## Lia (Nov 27, 2006)

I didn't understand :kopfkratz: Basically, she lied all the time to impress the people around?


----------



## barbi53657 (Nov 27, 2006)

I cant tell if he is lying or she is lying.................

She did seems sort of attached to him I cant believe that is was just a non date to play pool...and she called me the other woman ( I dont even speak to the guy really we dont have each other numbers)


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 27, 2006)

People like to play way too many games. Who knows who is lying, i wouldnt believe either one of them.


----------



## han (Nov 27, 2006)

i wouldnt belive neither of them either and not bother with the drama


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 27, 2006)

He probably did tell her what he was looking for and she probably did read too far into it, but I'm sure it was obvious. At that point, he should have reiterated what he was/wasn't looking for to her. Regardless, it's a game. I would jump ship. Not all men are like this and this isn't the rule, but generally when a guy says he doesn't want a relationship and that he's just looking for friends he just wants to F**K. No offense. However, if that works for you - meets your needs (aka you need some A**, which is not something to be ashamed of) than go for it, but don't get emotionally involved. You already stated you like him. I would move on, hun!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Nov 27, 2006)

Personally, honestly, I wouldn't bother with either of them. Girls don't read too much into going to a pool hall. They read too much into, "I don't want a relationship, but I'll call you and sleep with you in the meantime." He's not being totally forthcoming here...and it sounds like he may be a player.

Just move on. But, if you feel that you want to date this guy...do it with an open mind.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't know if he is a player but I picked up on something you wrote.

She is following him around and he is trying to avoid her and catch your attention.

Even if he only played pool with her, he is acting like a jerk to her.

Their behaviour suggests a lot more happened than a game of pool.

Pay attention to his attitude toward her.

If you date him, maybe he will treat you poorly, after he no longer wants to be involved with you.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't cut ties with the group, unless they all start "taking her side," but definitely cut ties with these two. He sounds like a bit of a jerk and she sounds a bit nuts. Of course, it could be that they went out once, something more happened, and he regretted it afterwards, told her he didn't want more and she keeps trying to push for more. I know guys who would consider a girl like that "psycho" (not that I think they're right) and avoid her. Just the fact that she tried to yank the chair out from under him is a bit concerning. It's best to distance yourself from both of them, I think, because it sounds like the situation will just get messier.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ew he sounds like a player, I wouln't hand out with him and be free of worries.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 27, 2006)

I wouldn't cut ties with the whole group, I would just keep my distance from these two. They both sound like trouble.


----------



## barbi53657 (Nov 27, 2006)

I know I also believe more than playing pool happen he said that they only played pool and stuff WHAT IS STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think he wanted to get involved with both of us without the other one know because he told that she told him that she told me that they went out......................... Then at the end of the night he wanted to walk with me to the train station to explain .......................... SHADY SHADY MEN


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 28, 2006)

Don't break ties with the group, but stay away from those two - especially the dude. He's definitely a player.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree with all of these statements! Couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## _withoutYou (Nov 30, 2006)

It's like this... let him chase you, if he won't give up then he must be really into you, if he does, then stay away from him.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Nov 30, 2006)

It sounds to me as if you've met up with both the KING and QUEEN of DRAMA, and I'd suggest that you keep your distance from both of them unless you want to have to play around on their stage.


----------



## geebers (Dec 1, 2006)

I concur - the guy sounds shady. Just let him do all the work in pursuing you. And don't fall into the game-playing trap (I know I always do). Be honest and tell him you ARE looking to date and have a relationship and he said he isn't so you don't really see anything happening there. If he realizes that he made a big mistake and wants more - he will show it.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 2, 2006)

:rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot: :rockwoot:


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 3, 2006)

That is true


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 22, 2006)

i'd ignore them. keep the group though. you can't let these people drive you away!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 23, 2006)

i agree with the others. those two are trouble, stay away from them you'll feel much better.


----------

